# cost estimation for pipeline construction



## alali_abd (28 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو ممن لديه اي طريقة او ملف او برنامج او معادلة تفيد في هذا الموضوع او ما يكون قريب منه متضمن او غير متضمن لتكلفة الpipes ان يساعدنا في ذلك وجزاه الله وجزاكم جميعا كل الخير


----------



## faiqmohmed (28 أغسطس 2007)

*تدلل*

اخي الكريم
ان مشاريع pipeline من المشاريع الخطية المهمة وهناك العديد من الدراسات حولها
واليك ملف بصيغة pdf نقلته اليك من احدى اطاريح الدكتوراه للطالب على نعمة العاني من جامعة بغداد وقد نوقشت هذه الاطروحة عام 2005 ونالت درجة الامتياز

وساوافيك بملفات اخرى حول هذا الموضوع وتعلقه بتخمين الكلف اذ انني اعد حاليا اطروحتي في تخمين كلف المشاريع الانشائية


----------



## alali_abd (29 أغسطس 2007)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

جزاك الله كل خير faiqmohmed وبنتظار ما وعت به من مزيد وبنتظار ايضا مشاركات باقي الاخوة الافاضل في هذا الموضوع


----------



## mshaqrah (29 أغسطس 2007)

لكن تخمين الكلف في أي دولة؟


----------



## alali_abd (29 أغسطس 2007)

احيانيا يوجد ملف اكسل او برنامج يتيح لك التحكم ببعض العوامل حسب البلد او ضروف المشروع وبالتالي تتمكن من تقدير الكلفة وقد سمعت عن هكذا برامح او ملفات او حتى مبادى كالتي اتحفنا بها faiqmohmed لذا نرجو المساعدة ممن لديه ما يساعدنا به 
حتى ان كان هناك من لديه مثال تطبيقي في اي بلد كان فقد يساعدنا كثيرا


----------



## faiqmohmed (29 أغسطس 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء
ان موضوع تخمين الكلف للمشاريع الانشائية هو موضوع واسع جدا ومهم جدا لكل من مستويات الادارة المختلفة.
اما مايخص دراستي في هذا المحور فهي تتضمن المحاور الاتية:
استعراض التقنيات المستخدمة حاليا في تخمين الكلف للمشاريع الانشائية
العوامل (المتغيرات) المؤثرة في عملية تخمين الكلف
مدى معرفة والاعتماد على معادلات تخمين الكلفه وبرامج التخمين
عملية حفظ وادامة المعلموات التوثيقية اللازمة لعمليات تخمين الكلفه
استخدام الشبكات العصبية الذكية في تخمين كلف المشاريع
اما نطاق الدراسة فهو في العراق
الا ان الظروف التي نمر بها (العراق) قد ادت الى تاخري في انجاز البحث لذا فاني احاول ايجاد احدى الجامعات العربية والتي اتمنى ان تساعدني في الاستفادة من المعلومات المتوفره لديهم لاكمال اطروحتي، اذ انني بحاجة للمصادر والكتب الحديثة
مع التقدير


----------



## mkhtardana (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك ولكن ننتظر ما وعدت به


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (19 أغسطس 2009)

faiqmohmed قال:


> اخي الكريم
> ان مشاريع pipeline من المشاريع الخطية المهمة وهناك العديد من الدراسات حولها
> واليك ملف بصيغة pdf نقلته اليك من احدى اطاريح الدكتوراه للطالب على نعمة العاني من جامعة بغداد وقد نوقشت هذه الاطروحة عام 2005 ونالت درجة الامتياز
> 
> وساوافيك بملفات اخرى حول هذا الموضوع وتعلقه بتخمين الكلف اذ انني اعد حاليا اطروحتي في تخمين كلف المشاريع الانشائية


 
جزاك الله خيرا أخي المهندس فايق محمد...

مجهود متميز..وفقك الله.


----------



## مهندس حازم اديب (4 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## بن دحمان (5 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed.almohands (6 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجو تعليمي علة طريقة مبسطة للتخمين مع الشكر


----------



## ahmed.almohands (6 ديسمبر 2011)

ارجو التفضل بتعليمي طريقة سهلة للتخمين مع الشكر


----------



## tzb05 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

to estimate a pipe line you have to consider the following Work Breakdown Structur

Assuming that Pipe line is Above ground and will be placed on Pipe sleepers " pipe sleepers -civil cost " is excluded

Pipe storing -unloadingPipe shop preparation : sand blast - painting
Piping shifting to site
Pipe laying ( surface, pipe rack , steel structure , under ground )
Pipe welding 
Pipe testing 
Pipe touch up paint
Pipe insulation/cladding
Pipe heat tracing
Pipe labelling


it is so hard to find a one formula for pipe estimation, it should be estimated as case by case according to the inputs of the project , pipe material , pipe 
Schedule , productivity of the welding crew....etc.


Tarek
​


----------



## rwanm (7 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا والى المزيد من التقدم


----------



## rwanm (7 مارس 2014)

حسابات التلكلف لمشاريع خطوط الانابيب تخضع لعدة مراحل لحساب التكلفه حسب القطر والتخانه الملحقات والطلمبات ثم يتم عمل optimization لايجاد اقل تكلفه تفى بالمتطلبات


----------

